# Visual C++ & C++ Programming > Visual C++ Programming >  VS2019 Windows close too late

## pererm

Hi¡¡¡

When i' m working with VS2019, and specialy when i have many windows opened, if  i want close them it takes a lot of time.
I don´t know why.  
Is there a configuration item, that i can modify, in order to close the windows quickly?


Thanks¡¡¡
PERE

----------


## VictorN

What windows do you mean?

----------


## pererm

The documents views. 
That show us *.cpp or *.h or resources documents files for editing.
Its possible i´m not pacient, or it was caused by my PC. 

Tell me about your experience please. Thank you

----------


## VictorN

I never experienced such a problem. Define "*a lot of time*" please!

----------


## pererm

About 10 seconds.
It s possible it seems no many time.

What do you think?

----------


## 2kaud

Well it takes about 6 seconds for me. It has to unload the current solution first before VS can close down.

----------

